# 55250- Vasectomy



## RadioFlyer80 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a provider that always chooses to use IV infusion 96365 when she performs a vasectomy. The 55250 includes local anesthesia, but I do not see where IV anesthesia is included. Can 96365 be billed in conjunction with 55250?


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 5, 2011)

chenry4 said:


> I have a provider that always chooses to use IV infusion 96365 when she performs a vasectomy. The 55250 includes local anesthesia, but I do not see where IV anesthesia is included. Can 96365 be billed in conjunction with 55250?



What is being infused?


----------



## bill2doc (Apr 5, 2011)

Medicare will not reimburse for anesthesia administered by the surgeon or urologist, or for tray charges. However, there are a few commercial carriers that will still reimburse for local anesthesia administered by the urologist and for a tray charge. Check with the specific carrier. One may bill private or commercial carriers HCPCS code S0020 (Injection, bupivicaine HCL, 30 ml) for reimbursement of the anesthetic agent used.


----------



## RadioFlyer80 (Apr 5, 2011)

The patient does have commercial insurace. The patient was started on sodium chloride and then two IV pushes of Nubain were given.


----------

